
Ask HN: Do you know of any project with the goal to log and map a human life? - tdist
I&#x27;m looking for some kind of undergoing study that follows an individual with the goal to completely map that individual&#x27;s life.<p>Measured data could include:
- Exact daily diet proportions
- Daily air quality 
- Steps per day
- Minutes of physical exercise per week
- Monthly vitamin readings
- Weekly blood pressure
- Hourly&#x2F;Daily blood sugar
- Minutes of social interaction per day
- Monthly wage
- Daily self-estimated happiness
- Daily self-estimated worth
etc.<p>What I&#x27;m looking for should be <i>trying</i> to map all possible long term health contributing factors in an individual&#x27;s life.<p>Do you know of anything like this? Mayhap not even a study, but someone&#x27;s personal project that they publicize on the web?
======
Twisell
This sound like Buckminster Fuller's Dymaxion Chronofile.

 _The Dymaxion Chronofile is Buckminster Fuller 's attempt to document his
life as completely as possible. He created a very large scrapbook in which he
documented his life every 15 minutes from 1920 to 1983_

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_Chronofile](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_Chronofile)

Wonder if you could grab a hand on it through it's foundation archive.

~~~
Cyph0n
That's... god damn impressive. I can't even maintain a simple diary for over 2
weeks without lapsing...

------
jitl
Not exactly what you’re looking for, but related:
[https://camlistore.org/](https://camlistore.org/), see also
[https://camlistore.org/doc/overview](https://camlistore.org/doc/overview)

I thought of Camlistore because it’s goal is

> _Camlistore is your personal storage system for life._

However, it’s more of a general storage system or diary than a quantified self
application.

From the homepage:

> _Camlistore is a set of open source formats, protocols, and software for
> modeling, storing, searching, sharing and synchronizing data in the post-PC
> era. Data may be files or objects, tweets or 5TB videos, and you can access
> it via a phone, browser or FUSE filesystem._

Camlistore was started by Brad Fitzgerald (Golang core member and Memcached
author)

------
pella
Ask this on
[https://forum.quantifiedself.com/](https://forum.quantifiedself.com/)

or check QS :

\- [http://quantifiedself.com/2017/05/qs17-preview-dashboard-
lif...](http://quantifiedself.com/2017/05/qs17-preview-dashboard-life/)

------
andai
Every Facebook user, ten years in the future?

Seriously though, that does seem to be the direction things are headed.

------
miguelrochefort
That's called "quantified self".

I wish there was a systematically way to do that. I'd be the first to opt-in.

Privacy is overrated. It does more harm than good. Transparency is clearly the
way forward, and what we'll lean from large-scale quantified-self will show
that.

I'm confident that the model will soon switch from companies paying users
(usually with services) to collect their data, to users paying companies to
collect their data.

~~~
andai
That's a very interesting expectation! What makes you confident in that?

------
LeozMax
As long as it's volontary, fine. If you map me behind my back though, be
prepared to defend your butt coze I'm definitely kick it.

------
aquilax
Public Gyroscope profiles show some data like:
[https://gyrosco.pe/aquilax/zero/](https://gyrosco.pe/aquilax/zero/)

I'm using command line tools with text files as storage to track as much as
possible, ledger for finance and two more tools I've built for tracking daily
nutrition and timed events. Have a bash script generating a report every hour
but don't make these public.

------
poirier
I built something in this vein 6.5 years ago, and used version 1 daily* since,
capturing data on myself to measure intent vs reality and what factors
improved/screwed up my own life, all the while building in self awareness.

Here's why: [http://meometer.com/why/](http://meometer.com/why/).

Version 2 — which I worked on for the past 3 months — comes out in a few weeks
and we're looking for beta testers.

[edit: clarity]

*almost

------
peterwallhead
[https://exist.io](https://exist.io) is making a good start (not affiliated,
just a happy user).

------
robert_yphsilon
I know this project has been going on for a while:
[http://aprilzero.com](http://aprilzero.com)

~~~
rtcoms
They have already created Saas based on that :
[https://gyrosco.pe/](https://gyrosco.pe/)

------
lalalawrence
Try Facebook? There is someone out there ocd with themselves ?

------
aphextron
Facebook.com

------
thebiglebrewski
entire.life !

~~~
chadoh_
Aw thanks, @thebiglebrewski! I'm the creator of
[https://entire.life](https://entire.life), and I'm happy to see people are
finding it from this post.

While at this point in time Entire.Life is a rather poor fit for what @tdist
is looking for, I think its approach works better for most people who aren't
looking for such nitty gritty details of the minutia of every day. It's good
for getting perspective and documenting The Big Things, but so far isn't great
for tracking _everything_.

That said, my ambitions are larger than that. There's the whole Entire.Life
Emporium ([https://entire.life/emporium](https://entire.life/emporium)), which
right now has a very humble offering of things I hand-built, but which I
aspire to open up to other developers in the future. I think integrations with
Fitbit, Strava, etc would make complete sense for Entire.Life. And in that
way, if you're as comfortable as @miguelrochefort with having corporations
collect all of your data for you and then rent it back to you, you'll be able
to use Entire.Life as a window into all such data.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Hi Chad!

